# Engine Noise ??



## pocketmaster (Feb 26, 2010)

I just installed my LT Headers this past Wed on my 05 M6 and dyno tuned her Thurs. Gained 22 RWHP so I am pleased considering she has 153K miles on her. Like to give a shout out to *SNL Performance *here in Ft Worth, Tx for my retune and dyno.....you guys are the BOMB!!! I have noticed allot more engine noise now....(valve train sounds....ie lifters). Everywhere I've searched it appears this is normal for switching from manifolds to headers. As far as header bolts, I reused the manifold bolts but am leery of doing that. Should they be replaced ??


----------

